# The I Wish I'd Bought More of Those Bags Thread. Which Gucci Defines You?



## papertiger

This thread was inspired by @anasanfran and her beautiful Bamboo Shopper she wishes she had more of.

 As we all know Gucci make so many bag models. Some become classics and stick around while others come and go in a season.

I feel lucky I bagged 3 New Bamboo Top handles when I did. That bag is so me. However, I wish I'd bought another couple of meds when I had the chance (does anyone remember the metallic silver python with natural handles? It was part of a Holiday collection). I wish I'd bought an ostrich too.

Here's a pic of my most used variation. Sorry for the big pic I'm on the train.

So how about YOU? It's not about the one that got away but another one(s) you could always find room for.


----------



## Stansy

I wish I had gotten the Sukey when it was still in stores. Sames with the Hysteria.


----------



## insidemysoul

Dionysus GG Blooms mini bag!
I love the Dionysus range, if I could I would have every size specifically in the blooms pattern. I would probably own alot of things in the blooms print too.


----------



## Guccigirlkells

Emily chain bags ... I hv 2 cross body bags and one shoulder I love the crossbody bags I want them in every color they ever came in


----------



## papertiger

Stansy said:


> I wish I had gotten the Sukey when it was still in stores. Sames with the Hysteria.



Ah, you're a soft bag lady. It's not easy to find those from any brand lately.


----------



## papertiger

insidemysoul said:


> Dionysus GG Blooms mini bag!
> I love the Dionysus range, if I could I would have every size specifically in the blooms pattern. I would probably own alot of things in the blooms print too.



I think my first sighting of any Dionysius was in Blooms. My favourite is the green with green stones.


----------



## papertiger

Guccigirlkells said:


> Emily chain bags ... I hv 2 cross body bags and one shoulder I love the crossbody bags I want them in every color they ever came in



They came in a _lot_ of colours, even more in the Guccissima (sig print) version. I remember the clear turquoise that my mother had from its debut season.


----------



## lovieluvslux

Great thread.  Gucci was my FIRST luxury design crush where I knew I had to save, save and save to purchase.  The bamboo tote was my first crush!  Even to this day, my friend reminds me I wanted that bag.  Unfortunately, I wasn't able to purchase and when I was ready, I felt the price was too high. I regret not purchasing the Dionysius med sized with a hot pink suede.  I regret not purchasing a pair of Gucci heels about 7 years ago. And I soon will have another regret if I don't find my Gucci - t strap sandals in my size with silver leather.    I'm glad I purchased the Marmont camera bag in rose beige.  I wished to purchase the same style in velvet.  Now I'm not sure as I'm slowing moving away from purchasing more bags. I have 2 more bags on my list and Gucci is not one of them.


----------



## Stansy

papertiger said:


> Ah, you're a soft bag lady. It's not easy to find those from any brand lately.


So true...


----------



## papertiger

lovieluvslux said:


> Great thread.  Gucci was my FIRST luxury design crush where I knew I had to save, save and save to purchase.  The bamboo tote was my first crush!  Even to this day, my friend reminds me I wanted that bag.  Unfortunately, I wasn't able to purchase and when I was ready, I felt the price was too high. I regret not purchasing the Dionysius med sized with a hot pink suede.  I regret not purchasing a pair of Gucci heels about 7 years ago. And I soon will have another regret if I don't find my Gucci - t strap sandals in my size with silver leather.    I'm glad I purchased the Marmont camera bag in rose beige.  I wished to purchase the same style in velvet.  Now I'm not sure as I'm slowing moving away from purchasing more bags. I have 2 more bags on my list and Gucci is not one of them.



You missed out on a lot. I think the right bags catch up with us though, and shoes. 

Love the veltet Marmont. Which colour were you mulling over?


----------



## Friisfriisfriis

The Soho collection, I love the logo, my first Soho bag was the leather chain bag, People still ask about that bag and it is now 5 years ago i have bought it. 
But sadly when i was ready to buy again, they have discontinued the line.
I have found some Soho Bags in outlets, the backpack, top handle bag, chain bag square, but still hope to find card case, woc and a clutch 
The funny/ Strange thing is that I still havent bought a disco bag. I Think to many have that style, but maybe some day I will buy one?  Every time i see one, I considering it an ekstra time


----------



## papertiger

Friisfriisfriis said:


> The Soho collection, I love the logo, my first Soho bag was the leather chain bag, People still ask about that bag and it is now 5 years ago i have bought it.
> But sadly when i was ready to buy again, they have discontinued the line.
> I have found some Soho Bags in outlets, the backpack, top handle bag, chain bag square, but still hope to find card case, woc and a clutch
> The funny/ Strange thing is that I still havent bought a disco bag. I Think to many have that style, but maybe some day I will buy one?  Every time i see one, I considering it an ekstra time



I have the only Soho bag you don't have but I have to agree, it was such a strong line and personality I don't think it dates.


----------



## Miss World

I think the Gucci Dionysus defines me the most and I’m in the process of buying the different variations.


----------



## lovieluvslux

The deep jade green, and the purple (not sure what its called)... I still drool over those bags.



papertiger said:


> You missed out on a lot. I think the right bags catch up with us though, and shoes.
> 
> Love the veltet Marmont. Which colour were you mulling over?


----------



## Guccigirlkells

papertiger said:


> They came in a _lot_ of colours, even more in the Guccissima (sig print) version. I remember the clear turquoise that my mother had from its debut season.



 Definitely thinking about getting the interlocking GG chain crossbody bags in a few colors


----------



## papertiger

Miss World said:


> I think the Gucci Dionysus defines me the most and I’m in the process of buying the different variations.



  Dionysus is a gorgeous bag. Get them while you can

It was designed by the team before Frida left but styled very well under Alessandro.


----------



## papertiger

Guccigirlkells said:


> Definitely thinking about getting the interlocking GG chain crossbody bags in a few colors



Some variations are still available via the outlets I think. I like the look of those a lot.


----------



## Etak14

I wish I’d brought the Disco in navy when I had the chance, it was still available when I was first looking at the bag and went the rose beige, which I love but I wish I’d have brought the navy before the colour was discontinued.


----------



## doni

I wish my Animalier Disco bag had not been stolen (the one in toile with the bee). It was taken from my side while in a shop (I know, I am very distracted, still it was the first thing such a thing happened to me so not that bad). In reality, I wish I had got one of the tiger head animalier Discos in all leather instead, but my store never had them, I hesitated online, and they were gone forever.


----------



## papertiger

Etak14 said:


> I wish I’d brought the Disco in navy when I had the chance, it was still available when I was first looking at the bag and went the rose beige, which I love but I wish I’d have brought the navy before the colour was discontinued.



It's always such a race of time with Gucci bags. Who can tell which colours they'll crossover the seasons with and which they'll retire after one? I hope you find your navy.


----------



## papertiger

doni said:


> I wish my Animalier Disco bag had not been stolen (the one in toile with the bee). It was taken from my side while in a shop (I know, I am very distracted, still it was the first thing such a thing happened to me so not that bad). In reality, I wish I had got one of the tiger head animalier Discos in all leather instead, but my store never had them, I hesitated online, and they were gone forever.
> 
> View attachment 4436968



I am so sorry, that's the worst. While we're shopping inside a store we think we're safe, obviously this is not the case. I know I sometimes let my guard down and Christmas before last I had all my holiday shopping bags 'lifted' from my side as I ate sushi in London. Luckily for me I had my Hermes handbag between my feet. It wasn't a gang but an opportunist 'reg' guy who stuck the lot on e-Bay straight after.  I hope karma bites whoever did that to you in the a*rse, or should I say got stung viciously by that Gucci bee .

I've also hesitated over bags. I hate to rush or be rushed. Usually it's because I don't like to continually keep adding to my CC (I like to buy outright or comfortably pay back before the month ends) but sometimes Gucci (and H) bags go in the blink of an eye. I loved those  Animalier camera bags too, they were classic. Don't give-up though as one may turn-up at an outlet or pristine on a preloved sight.


----------



## anasanfran

Thank you so much, PT, for quoting me on this thread. Yes, this is my Bamboo Large Shopper Tote that I could kick myself for only buying it in pink. Pink! What was I thinking?? Every time I use it I always think why didn't I buy another one in black, brown and red! It is the most useful Gucci that I own, I love it THAT MUCH! I also didn't buy a bamboo top handle and I drool every time I see one. Here is my baby that I probably use more than a pink bag should be used but I do not care! It's interior is to die for and holds all my junk that I need to take with me daily.


----------



## papertiger

anasanfran said:


> Thank you so much, PT, for quoting me on this thread. Yes, this is my Bamboo Large Shopper Tote that I could kick myself for only buying it in pink. Pink! What was I thinking?? Every time I use it I always think why didn't I buy another one in black, brown and red! It is the most useful Gucci that I own, I love it THAT MUCH! I also didn't buy a bamboo top handle and I drool every time I see one. Here is my baby that I probably use more than a pink bag should be used but I do not care! It's interior is to die for and holds all my junk that I need to take with me daily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4441751



You always inspire me. 

So absolutely amazing bag, a lovely serious pink and I can quite see why these (and the Dianas) have held their resale price very well. Despite owning the rounder woven Bamboo shopper I have to ask myself why I didn't get one of of these shoppers for myself for work - so silly, obviously I was too preoccupied with the BTHs (which I also use for work in the Large. 

I now use my Hermes Garden Party for work (and play) and if you need another tote I can recommend these in the all-leather but they don't have shoulder straps. Totes are so easy.


----------



## Anesthestia

I adore your top handle, it's such an effortless combination yet not common on the streets at all, and seems so practical too. It's the most wonderful basic black bag-- without being too basic! I'm also a fan of the emily chain bag, wish I'd been into luxury and seen it when it was still in stores. Had to go preloved for that one! 

Though this is a Gucci thread, I'm reminded of my Chanel mini. I got my chevron lambskin mini in store the same time they had a quilted caviar dark green mini, but I turned down the caviar........ it sold in the next 5 minutes and now they don't make the caviar minis anymore! Ah, the regret.


----------



## stylistbydesign

papertiger said:


> Some variations are still available via the outlets I think. I like the look of those a lot.


Yes, you're right....I have seen several fun colors and sizes at outlet.  They come and go, but seem to be somewhat of a staple.  


anasanfran said:


> Thank you so much, PT, for quoting me on this thread. Yes, this is my Bamboo Large Shopper Tote that I could kick myself for only buying it in pink. Pink! What was I thinking?? Every time I use it I always think why didn't I buy another one in black, brown and red! It is the most useful Gucci that I own, I love it THAT MUCH! I also didn't buy a bamboo top handle and I drool every time I see one. Here is my baby that I probably use more than a pink bag should be used but I do not care! It's interior is to die for and holds all my junk that I need to take with me daily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4441751


I don't see the Bamboo Shopper Tote very often, but I have seen both brown and black at outlet in the last year.  It may come around again!  

I regretted not buying the small Marmont flap in the emerald green leather.  I thought to scratch my green "itch" with the same color in the Soho Disco, but I just don't love it as much.  I really love a flap!

For the longest time the Gucci Marmont Web Heart was the "one that got away", but I was so happy to find it last year through outlet!   It was fate, since there was only one bag in all of the US outlets at the time I bought it.


----------



## papertiger

stylistbydesign said:


> Yes, you're right....I have seen several fun colors and sizes at outlet.  They come and go, but seem to be somewhat of a staple.
> 
> I don't see the Bamboo Shopper Tote very often, but I have seen both brown and black at outlet in the last year.  It may come around again!
> 
> I regretted not buying the small Marmont flap in the emerald green leather.  I thought to scratch my green "itch" with the same color in the Soho Disco, but I just don't love it as much.  I really love a flap!
> 
> For the longest time the Gucci Marmont Web Heart was the "one that got away", but I was so happy to find it last year through outlet!   *It was fate, since there was only one bag in all of the US outlets at the time I bought it. *



Meant to be!


----------



## papertiger

Anesthestia said:


> I adore your top handle, it's such an effortless combination yet not common on the streets at all, and seems so practical too. It's the most wonderful basic black bag-- without being too basic! I'm also a fan of the emily chain bag, wish I'd been into luxury and seen it when it was still in stores. Had to go preloved for that one!
> 
> Though this is a Gucci thread, I'm reminded of my Chanel mini. I got my chevron lambskin mini in store the same time they had a quilted caviar dark green mini, but I turned down the caviar........ it sold in the next 5 minutes and now they don't make the caviar minis anymore! Ah, the regret.



There may be some Emilys left in the outlets keep watching the deals no chat thread


----------



## Tartlet

I posted my collection of Lady Lock bamboo top handles in a different thread a while back. They were introduced in 2013 and I still love the shape and look of that bag more than any other. One regret is not purchasing both the large size and clutch in red. However, my biggest regret is not buying the medium blue exotic skin that showed up on a resale site last year. They didn’t ship to my country.  I contemplated a forwarding service or renting a P.O. Box in my neighbouring country and having it shipped there.  I wish I had!


----------



## papertiger

Tartlet said:


> I posted my collection of Lady Lock bamboo top handles in a different thread a while back. They were introduced in 2013 and I still love the shape and look of that bag more than any other. One regret is not purchasing both the large size and clutch in red. However, my biggest regret is not buying the medium blue exotic skin that showed up on a resale site last year. They didn’t ship to my country.  I contemplated a forwarding service or renting a P.O. Box in my neighbouring country and having it shipped there.  I wish I had!



They are gorgeous, absolutely beauties and classics forever


----------



## boeyshona

I love love love the Gucci ghost collection!!! I'm glad to own at least one from that collection but I'd love another camera bag in the other colour (navy with red/white graffiti)

This bag just screams MEEEE hahaha


----------



## HermesFanKelly

I love all kinds of bags (B's, K's, Dior's, Chanel's, Gucci's and the list goes on LOL) Of all that I use I find myself going again and again to a Gucci Marmont. I used to really love the Chanel 2.55 and find the Marmont small to be very similar in that I can change the strap around and the fact that it has the easy access flap. I regret not buying the limited edition Unskilled Worker special edition Marmont. Not sure why I did not get it lol....but it is a really pretty version of the Marmont....thats my "wish I got that bag but didn't" bag.


----------



## stylistbydesign

boeyshona said:


> I love love love the Gucci ghost collection!!! I'm glad to own at least one from that collection but I'd love another camera bag in the other colour (navy with red/white graffiti)
> 
> This bag just screams MEEEE hahaha
> 
> View attachment 4455284


I am jealous!  I own the black/aqua/yellow in the large camera bag, and the small crossbody in the navy/red/white.  I missed out on the flap!!  Gorgeous.


----------



## stylistbydesign

HermesFanKelly said:


> I love all kinds of bags (B's, K's, Dior's, Chanel's, Gucci's and the list goes on LOL) Of all that I use I find myself going again and again to a Gucci Marmont. I used to really love the Chanel 2.55 and find the Marmont small to be very similar in that I can change the strap around and the fact that it has the easy access flap. I regret not buying the limited edition Unskilled Worker special edition Marmont. Not sure why I did not get it lol....but it is a really pretty version of the Marmont....thats my "wish I got that bag but didn't" bag.


I bought and returned the Unskilled Worker Marmont flap, and I do regret returning it!  At the time, I thought I wouldn't use a lighter bag that much, but it was a beautiful print.  I'd scoop it up in a heartbeat now!


----------



## boeyshona

stylistbydesign said:


> I am jealous!  I own the black/aqua/yellow in the large camera bag, and the small crossbody in the navy/red/white.  I missed out on the flap!!  Gorgeous.



Wow I want your collection!!!!


----------



## topglamchic

I have always loved the Sylvie.  I have a small sylvie (with the ribbon and exotic strap) and then the mini sylvie (I carry it as a belt bag).   A wish would be to have the mini sylvie in multiple colors to rotate them as belt bags.  I suppose I also wish it were a more popular style.  I love this style.


----------



## papertiger

topglamchic said:


> I have always loved the Sylvie.  I have a small sylvie (with the ribbon and exotic strap) and then the mini sylvie (I carry it as a belt bag).   A wish would be to have the mini sylvie in multiple colors to rotate them as belt bags.  I suppose I also wish it were a more popular style.  I love this style.



Agreed, the hardware's unique


----------



## topglamchic

papertiger said:


> Agreed, the hardware's unique


@papertiger, here are my two Sylvie’s. I love the hardware.


----------



## papertiger

topglamchic said:


> @papertiger, here are my two Sylvie’s. I love the hardware.
> 
> View attachment 5581347



They are both absolute beauties, Gucci does fantastic (and quite sexy) hardware.

I also love that you enjoy wearing these as much as we enjoy looking at them. I'm sure the Sylvie will return again, so many models do.


----------



## Hippolyta

topglamchic said:


> @papertiger, here are my two Sylvie’s. I love the hardware.
> 
> View attachment 5581347


I love your Sylvie's!  Simply gorgeous! This is one I'd love to add to my little Gucci family, if I can find one on the resale market that grabs me...


----------



## topglamchic

Hippolyta said:


> I love your Sylvie's!  Simply gorgeous! This is one I'd love to add to my little Gucci family, if I can find one on the resale market that grabs me...


I think you would find it in the outlets or the resale market. It may surprise you!!!  Keep us updated!!


----------



## Lillagumman

I am embarrassed to admit that I love marmont super mini more than my other mini bags. And I am happy to say that I now have it in 5 colours. Pink. Light blue, black, green and red. I still want more colours or maybe python or… It’s sad  or not .


----------



## Bumbles

Lillagumman said:


> I am embarrassed to admit that I love marmont super mini more than my other mini bags. And I am happy to say that I now have it in 5 colours. Pink. Light blue, black, green and red. I still want more colours or maybe python or… It’s sad  or not .


Wow that’s amazing!!     I would love to see them all if you don’t mind posting a family shot of them. Which colour is your favourite? Would you recommend it? I have been doing back and forth on whether to buy one or not and it’s gone up in price on me twice. Stupid me Could you let me know if any cons of the bag please. Thanks so much


----------



## lilly2002

wrong forum oops


----------



## Lillagumman

Bumbles said:


> Wow that’s amazing!!     I would love to see them all if you don’t mind posting a family shot of them. Which colour is your favourite? Would you recommend it? I have been doing back and forth on whether to buy one or not and it’s gone up in price on me twice. Stupid me Could you let me know if any cons of the bag please. Thanks so much





Here are the family . I don’t have a favourite but I use the black one the most. Blue and pink is my summer bags and green and red are mostly for vinter. My friends think that they are to small and wonder how I can fit everything in. But I don’t carry much - cardholder, phone (iPhone SE), lipstick, car key and a key pouch (lipgloss, house key, perfume sample, medicine and some cach in it).
No cons that I can think of maybe that it’s small but that ok with me. Now the pink one are going shopping with me .


----------



## Bumbles

Lillagumman said:


> View attachment 5593889
> 
> Here are the family . I don’t have a favourite but I use the black one the most. Blue and pink is my summer bags and green and red are mostly for vinter. My friends think that they are to small and wonder how I can fit everything in. But I don’t carry much - cardholder, phone (iPhone SE), lipstick, car key and a key pouch (lipgloss, house key, perfume sample, medicine and some cach in it).
> No cons that I can think of maybe that it’s small but that ok with me. Now the pink one are going shopping with me .


They’re all gorgeous! I love your collection! And there is always room for more


----------



## shopnaddict

I wish I bought more Jackie in Guccissima leather. This bag aged better than my leather LV bags. It’s still my favorite bag in my favorite color blue.


----------



## TitaniaWilliams

I wish I had bought more Guccissima bags from the past.
I bought only one in 2007/08 (black messenger) and it cost me only €765 in Italy. That was the retail price in the Gucci boutique at the time!
So proud of the 17-year old me who decided to spend literaly all her money on that bag


----------



## papertiger

shopnaddict said:


> I wish I bought more Jackie in Guccissima leather. This bag aged better than my leather LV bags. It’s still my favorite bag in my favorite color blue.
> 
> View attachment 5594221



Wow, yes, this is beautiful


----------



## papertiger

TitaniaWilliams said:


> I wish I had bought more Guccissima bags from the past.
> I bought only one in 2007/08 (black messenger) and it cost me only €765 in Italy. That was the retail price in the Gucci boutique at the time!
> So proud of the 17-year old me who decided to spend literaly all her money on that bag



Some are born with it - style that is


----------



## papertiger

Bumping this thread: 

Any Gucci guys or gals haven't contributed?


----------

